# my male budgie cere is turning brown



## lipika

Hlelo everyone 

I have one male and one female budgie
My male budgie is quite chirpy and active. But off late I noticed that his cere is turning brown in between with blue at the corners. Can anyone please suggest if he is fine.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums! 

There can be a few reasons for the cere of a male budgie to turn brownish in colour. Besides the colour change on the cere, I also notice your male has dark stains on the feathers above the cere. 
What is your budgie's diet? Does he have a varied and balanced diet?
It's possible that he has a vitamin deficiency problem. 
Another possibility that would explain the colour change on the cere would be a hormonal imbalance or God forbid, cancer on the reproductive organs.

Your budgie needs to be seen by a specialized avian vet so that he is properly checked, diagnosed and treated.

I'm sending my best wishes and hope your budgie's condition improves soon.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I agree with Ana with regard to the possible problems causing your male budgie's cere to turn brown. 
You should definitely have him checked by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your little fellow is very handsome! You've received the best possible advice on what could be causing his cere to change, and an avian vet will certainly run the necessary tests to get him on the road to recovery as soon as can be  

As you read through the forums, you'll become more familiar with the types of diet, cage, and other things a budgie needs to stay healthy, and even if you already know some of it, it's always good to stay updated on the best way to care for your little bird. If after you read the wonderful links Deborah has provided, you still have questions, feel free to ask as we'd be happy to help! 

Please keep us updated on your boy's condition and let us know what the vet says after the appointment! 

Hope to see you around and I'm so glad you've joined us! :wave:


----------



## lipika

Thanks for the help guys. Their diet mainly consists of seeds and green veggies and carrots on alternate days. I will look for an avian vet and will take my baby for check up.
does any of you know a good avian vet based in New delhi, India?


----------



## FaeryBee

*I was able to find this information through an on-line google search:

Dr.Yuvraj Kaginkar
Email:[email protected]
Web Address: myvets | Home 
Phone: Mobile : +91 9833522077, +91 8108422077

Mumbai 
Shop No -2 Bawa towers, A Wing Bhakti Dham Mandir Road Narayan nagar, Chunnabhatti SION EAST MUMBAI - 400022

Navi Mumbai
Shop No. 29, Aklavya Building, Plot 69 D, Sector 21, kharghar, Navi Mumbai (410210), INDIA.

The following are not listed as Certified Avian Vets but indicate they treat birds:

Name: Dr. A. K. Kumat, BVSc & AH, MVSc (Surgery) 
Address: 2/A-3, Sector-8, Rohini, New Delhi-85 , India 
Ph: (clinic): 27948202, (Residence): 27949765, (Mobile): 9811192468 
E-mail: [email protected] 
24 Hours Emergency Telephone No: 981119248 
Treatment provided to: Dogs, cats, large animals and birds

Name: Dr. Geeta, MVSc (Surgery and Radiology) 
Address: Jeevashram Foundation, Village- Rajokri, New Delhi - 110038, India 
Ph: (Clinic): 011-25064114, (Residence): 011-25063696 
Email: [email protected] 
Treatment provided to: Dogs, cats and birds

There are more on this website: http://www.weforanimals.com/vets/vets-3.htm

Also check this website. Go to the bottom of the page and you will find a dropdown menu that says "Select your area"
http://www.petclubindia.com/pet_vets.php*


----------



## lipika

Thanks guys. I took my baby for check up and she told me he is completely fine and the colour is changing because of some hormonal changes. She checked the food and diet and told me I can continue with the same.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Generally, more concern is exhibited by an Avian Veterinarian when there are "hormonal changes" resulting in a male budgie's cere turning brown. :S

Did you actually see an Avian Vet or did you go to a regular vet?*


----------



## lipika

I went to Max Vets clinic. Their website is as follows: Home - MaxVets

I spoke to Dr Prerna there who specializes in small animals. Before going to the clinic I checked with her if they check budgies or not.


----------

